# Dave the attack bordeaux



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Well kind of..had more snow over night so Dave turned into the snow monster chasing everyone and everything round the garden lol









































































then fleeing the scene of the crime...


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

awww he's gorg they both are


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

stuh said:


> Well kind of..had more snow over night so Dave turned into the snow monster chasing everyone and everything round the garden lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those pics are great and some really did make me laugh the way his fa ce has been captured. he is Ginourmous now too!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What lovely pics! He has such a gorgeous face


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

arrh great pictures


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Gorgeous pics. Loved them all but the 2nd one made me laugh loudly :lol:


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks all he is nuts!! Hard to believe he is still 8 months old..getting a big lad at about 9 stone now


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

stunning dogs :w00t:

also them pictures would be perfect for a 'caption competion'


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Awww !!! I love clumsiness your dogs are so stunning !!!:001_wub::001_wub::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thankyou both..heres a few more..just heard a racket ouside and noticed he had nicked a beer can from the bin lol..


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

He has so much skin 

What a gorgeous beast he is! He looks like he has absolutely bucket loads of character.


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks he is certainly a lively character..loads more growing to do as he is still a puppy so should make good use of that skin!!


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

amazing pics,you have captured some pretty crazy expressions there he certainly looks like he is full of mischief


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

theevos5 said:


> amazing pics,you have captured some pretty crazy expressions there he certainly looks like he is full of mischief


Thankyou..lol and yes he is full of mischief!!!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

excellent pics, and what a great dog to take photos off, so funny and brilliant. hes amazing. i love the one with his mouth flopping about, so funny.
michelle


----------



## sarah456 (Nov 21, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> Gorgeous pics. Loved them all but the 2nd one made me laugh loudly :lol:


Me too! Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous and his expressions are just so funny


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

stuh said:


> Well kind of..had more snow over night so Dave turned into the snow monster chasing everyone and everything round the garden lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What fantastic pictures!!


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Brilliant photos, certainly looks like you've got your hands full.


----------



## Angelaa95 (Feb 13, 2012)

he's soo adorable :blush:


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

What lovely dogs. His facial expressions have made my day Looks a right big gentle giant.


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Cheer severyone..glad you liked the pics,will get some more of him when the weather gets better


----------



## harry12 (Feb 20, 2012)

Loving these lol some of them action shots are so funny! Beauts!


----------



## Rurouna (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness what a beautiful boy!! Hahah these made me laugh so hard! Reminds me of the movie Turner and Hooch! What a big boy!


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks lol..he is even bigger now.This is a recent one of him and our other dog.

daveandroo2 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


----------

